# what is your biggest fear of dying!



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

good evening folks,not the best of subjects i know!,but i am curious what is your biggest fear of dying,mine"s is drowning,the thought of gasping for air,whats yours?:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The 'death' part is my biggest fear...oh you mean how.....

Dunno.. Maybe falling from a high place, then splat.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Burning alive, but falling is also quite frightening.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

iam petrified of fire.


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Being killed by a shovel.


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

Deep sea diving in a sub, and the window breaks.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I worry more about who will watch out for my family. That is the only thing that bothers me.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have always thought about sliding down one of those water slides at a place like great wolf lodge or Kalahari and having some nut drive a screw up through the bottom so you hit is at 20 miles an hour. Gruesome I know but everytime I go, I wonder.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, hmmm....I have to think that drowning and burning in a fire would be the most fearful for me. Either I don't want to know anything's coming or either I fight to the end and get one last lick in!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't fear death at all. 

I don't have many fears but the thought of falling to my death scares me. I can't bear to watch sky diving videos. I get serious goosebumps from watching any video like that. I'm also willing to admit that my second biggest fear is being set upon by a group of strange hooded men and being stabbed to death.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Copchick said:


> Wow, hmmm....I have to think that drowning and burning in a fire would be the most fearful for me. Either I don't want to know anything's coming or either I fight to the end and get one last lick in!


This.


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> I don't fear death at all.
> 
> I don't have many fears but the thought of falling to my death scares me.


though not poisonous, being attacked by a bunch of hairy tarantulas. That would cause a heart attack.

Granny Lou


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I wonder if being an apprentice mortician for a year when I was younger, helps you deal better with death?


----------



## Silent Howl (May 31, 2012)

I must admit, i thought before entering my studies as paramedic that no death could be feared..because you die...

but having heard my theacher talking about a guy burning in his car, I think that should have been one of the most horrible death..he has heard a man dying screams, while he was not allowed to act..the smell of the flesh burning...the guy was not dead when the firefighters finaly came in this deserted road..and when they drag him in the ambulance, he told us the smell was weighting on them..and they wish the guy would die..cause the flesh, he had none left...the day after the man had died..

well that was his story to tell us it is important to have past time and joy in our lives -_-''

but I think the worst is always staying alive enough , till the suffering drives you mad


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Iv'e had an uncle that drowned and my Grandpa died in a fire. Neither would be the way I would choose. I worked in a hospital 20 yrs, and any diease that takes it's time is no piece of cake either. How about if I pick the way I want to go? Like my Dad. He was sitting on the bank fishing. He talked to some guy about what he was using for bait, and what was biting. The man said 15 minutes later he looked over and my Dad was dead on the ground, his pole still in his hand. That's how I want to go. Doing something I love, then it comes quick.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok... dispite the likeness, this has NOthinG to do with 9/11. Since I was Young, I always had dreams of crashing in a commericial airliner. Remember, they fly at 400-600 miles an hour. My dreams took two forms... Flying straight down to the ground and watching in super slow motion the seats in fromt of me being consumed by the impact till it was my turn.. then THUD.... Nothingness....


Or the plane violently decompressing at 35,000 feet and breaking apart at 600 mph.....Ummm....Let's just say there's no better way to clean flesh from bones than that... Lights out either way.....


yep ,welcome to my world.... I wish I could control it....

Now we should get another 15-20 responses and then get a poll going. I'm curious what will resonate with other people, especially Haunters.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

my big fear of dying would be, that I wasn't ready to meet my maker...Lucy you have some splainin to do!
How..drowning or fire


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Fire. If I go by drowning it is because I was stupid and didn't check my scuba gear properly (which I don't think will happen because I am so afraid of that happening) or a shark got me.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I've seen a lot of things that I don't want to happen to me. If I had to pick one, it would be dying from an infected stomach wound. Anything that takes 4-6 days to kill you can not be pleasant. I wouldn't want to burn to death or drown either, though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Biggest fear - forgetting to bring my road map to heaven with me after I go:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I would prefer not to burn.:devil: (Roxy is thinking to herself I better start living right...lol) I think drowning would be peaceful....back to breathing liquid, like we did in the womb.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:I would prefer not to burn.:devil: (Roxy is thinking to herself I better start living right...lol) I think drowning would be peaceful....back to breathing liquid, like we did in the womb.


You'd rather drown?? I fear death by fire, drowning or falling


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

OK guys, just think about how you'd like to live. forget this stuff, you won't have a choice unless you take yourself out.
If you do, it is forever. If you do it messy, your family might have to deal with the mess. That could cost them money. Or it could scar them for life. If you do it with chemicals or bombs, you might endanger many more people than your own dead selves. 
Why bother with this topic? It is pretty sick and twisted. Let it go. Live your life.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

GF - Please don't take this the wrong way, that is not my intent. I'm sorry you're taking this thread to heart and personal. I don't think anyone here takes death lightly. I understand in your line of work you see alot of things people should never see in their lifetime and you see things differently than others. Believe me, I understand.

Like with other threads and posts, they may not be agreeable to everyone. I'm sure this wasn't meant to offend anyone. I don't recall anyone in here saying they were going to take their own life. That's definately not the conversation. Please don't take it personally.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

goneferal said:


> OK guys, just think about how you'd like to live. forget this stuff, you won't have a choice unless you take yourself out.
> If you do, it is forever. If you do it messy, your family might have to deal with the mess. That could cost them money. Or it could scar them for life. If you do it with chemicals or bombs, you might endanger many more people than your own dead selves.
> Why bother with this topic? It is pretty sick and twisted. Let it go. Live your life.


Who is talking about suicide?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Death is not our greatest fear...our greatest fear is *how* we die.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Death is not our greatest fear...our greatest fear is *how* we die.


Nah, my greatest fear is definitely duck billed platypus. Those things are just creepy. Plus they are poisonous.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Nah, my greatest fear is definitely duck billed platypus. Those things are just creepy. Plus they are poisonous.


Just keep your hands out of their mouths


----------

